# Transcontinental 2017



## BermudaTriangle (5 Nov 2016)

Hey up.
Newbie to this forum.
I see that a few of you are Transcontinental vets, so first off thanks to you for your various blogs and info on kit lists etc. It has made welcome reading.
I watched last years event unfold and was enthralled, and will try for a spot myself for 2017.
To that end, with the route unveiled live tonight I thought it would be good to start a thread on the subject.
Anybody else shooting for a place on the start line?


----------



## k_green (7 Nov 2016)

i watched the dots this summer too and found it fascinating. what an amazing race! good luck to you!


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (7 Nov 2016)

I have a few things going on that make a return in 2017 very difficult. I'd accepted that and then Mike went and revealed what No5 would look like. The reality is I'm still likely to miss No5 but I plan to return for No6, aiming high. In the meantime, the explosion in ultra-distance events means there's plenty to keep me occupied next year, until it's time to start dot-watching. I'm sure it'll be fascinating watching the race unfold having taken part in one.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Nov 2016)

The controls have been posted and registration is open.


It ends in Greece,

http://www.transcontinental.cc/


----------



## PaulSecteur (23 Dec 2016)

TheAdventureCapitalist said:


> I have a few things going on that make a return in 2017 very difficult. I'd accepted that and then Mike went and revealed what No5 would look like. The reality is I'm still likely to miss No5 but I plan to return for No6, aiming high. In the meantime, the explosion in ultra-distance events means there's plenty to keep me occupied next year, until it's time to start dot-watching. I'm sure it'll be fascinating watching the race unfold having taken part in one.


I really enjoyed your blog about it.


----------



## BermudaTriangle (24 Dec 2016)

Snagged a spot.
Anyone else?


----------



## frank9755 (26 Dec 2016)

Well done! 
I can't do it this time so didn't enter but hope to have another shot in the future. It was a wonderful experience!


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2016)

Well done BT. Did you do the 250km ride and video?


----------



## BermudaTriangle (27 Dec 2016)

I did SID. A 332km effort round and round the Island here (Bermuda 21 sq miles) I'm looking forward to riding in a straight line!
It was a wonderful Xmas pressie to receive the news.
I'm sorry to hear that you won't be making this trip Frank; its been interesting dot watching you and reading your blogs in the past. I hope that you have an interesting alternative(s) to look forward to,


----------



## frank9755 (29 Dec 2016)

Thanks BT
We're expecting a baby next year so lots of things I'd love to do will have to wait for another year. I'll try and do some things but I think they'll end up being a bit more last minute. 
Also I'll enjoy doing a good bit of dot watching this year. The TCR should be particularly fun as I now know lots of people likely to be riding from last year's race. So, with forum members as well, I'll have lots of dots to cheer on!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2016)

@frank9755 that's awesome news mate. Congratulations. Want to buy a kids bike trailer


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Mar 2017)

Looks like Kajsa has thrown her hat into the ring. From Twitter:

_Reckon this beauty will get me to the #TCRNo5 finish line? At @llbikesnotts being built. @… https://www.instagram.com/p/BSFBEsEhJ_L/ _​


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2017)

This was a message on Facebook from Anna, Mikes partner. Posted yesterday.

*Hello all, 
Sorry not to be in touch very much. I think I'm just starting to accept the situation. We've a huge amount to do and we are working on things but it's still incredibly raw for his family and those closest to him. We will be able to release some information in the coming few weeks but as yet nothing is very clear.*

The race is up in the air at the moment and that was to be expected. Comments from the riders seem to suggest that some will turn up on the depart day anyway and either ride all or some of the TCR or just turn up and ride in the area. 

I wa planning to ride down and watch the start and that hasnt changed. If the race does not go ahead I think I will drive down on the Monday and have a weeks cycling holiday in the area.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2017)

XXXX BREAKING NEWS XXXXX

The 2015 Transcontinental Race is officially on.

Has been reported by the organisers on Facebook.


----------



## Gez73 (26 May 2017)

2015?


----------



## robjh (26 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> XXXX BREAKING NEWS XXXXX
> 
> The 2015 Transcontinental Race is officially on.
> 
> Has been reported by the organisers on Facebook.


Steve, maybe edit the year?


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2017)




----------



## steveindenmark (26 May 2017)

The breaking news was that they rode the 2015 and 2016 TCR

They are even riding the 2017 TCR.

I don't know where my brain was this morning.


----------



## clid61 (28 Jul 2017)

Steve , be king and fair ruler of your checkpoint ! Enjoy !


----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2017)

Ride safe all TCR#5 ......

..... I'm dot watching already ;-)


----------



## PMarkey (29 Jul 2017)

I know Zigzag from this forum is riding the TCR this year but who else ? 

Paul


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2017)

Fatality.


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1350953928307805&id=415996748470199


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2017)

DP said:


> Fatality.
> 
> 
> View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1350953928307805&id=415996748470199





Oh my word that is sad news.


----------



## User169 (29 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Oh my word that is sad news.



Yep. Awful. My riding buddy rode two audaxes with him this year. Very experienced rider.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2017)

Condolences to the family and friends of Frank Simons - an awful highlight of this historically challenging race.

No Kristof this year!? Then the first man over the line is bound to be zig-zagging his way through the countryside en route to Greece...it doesn't seem five minutes ago that another CC rider was doing us Proud and also writing his eloquent, comprehensive account.

"GO RIMAS!" 





Just for a change, Rimas has decided to carry two extra chainrings across Europe!




>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> "Go Rimas"


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2017)

I may be teaching grandmother to suck eggs, but is anyone using Free Route for dot watching?

https://frrt.org/tcrno5/

I'm not that avid a dot watcher, so I'm not sure if it's an improvement on the one in the TCR site, but it's a bit different.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Jul 2017)

Nice link, thanks young trousers. I see there's a Colin James riding. I sort of know a Colin James, who is very much in the racing snake mould. Are there more details of riders anywhere, so I can see if it is he?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)

And here is @zigzag 's log so far


----------



## Beebo (31 Jul 2017)

Aperitif said:


> Condolences to the family and friends of Frank Simons - an awful highlight of this historically challenging race.
> 
> No Kristof this year!? Then the first man over the line is bound to be zig-zagging his way through the countryside en route to Greece...it doesn't seem five minutes ago that another CC rider was doing us Proud and also writing his eloquent, comprehensive account.
> 
> ...


What is that black case between the bottom bracket and the front wheel?
It looks like a battery pack but i'm sure it isnt! Could be a tool kit?


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2017)

I am sat at CP2 writing this 15.23hrs and it is scorching hot and has been all day. Riders are coming through now. I did not know what to expect but have to say that every single one of them are extremely courteous and appreciative of what the volunteer staff are doing. They are such very nice guys.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2017)

Just information you may not have heard. The hit and run driver who killed Frank, have handed themselves into the police.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2017)

Beebo said:


> What is that black case between the bottom bracket and the front wheel?
> It looks like a battery pack but i'm sure it isnt! Could be a tool kit?


Tool kit thought was mine too - it saves rummaging around, soiling and creasing his wardrobe in the other packs. Agreeing with Tim that the 'young trousers' link is a nice one! Thank you.


----------



## clid61 (1 Aug 2017)

Can't see Gareth Baines or Lee Pearce, any news. That was a race within a race in 2015 ! Very entertaining


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)

ZigZag/Rimas update
Currently running in 50th place


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2017)

Bjorn Lenhard is continuing his effort to reach the plate of vine leaves in pole position. I browsed a few of the 'leaders' earlier and came across Bjorn's report of his PBP bimble  in 2015, and it was a good read! James Hayden is hot on his heels though - his musings have an equally 'driven' tone to them. Such punishment for pleasure!
Bjorn's original transcript from the PBP is here - should it be of interest. Wow!

"Go Rimas!"
(And, as Ian's pic. above indicates...who remembers 'The Black Lubyanka', Home of the Daily Getsmuchworse?  )


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## Spartak (2 Aug 2017)

Neck & neck now upfront ....


----------



## straas (2 Aug 2017)

Having a coke together, only 26 that James Hayden


----------



## frank9755 (3 Aug 2017)

Rimas not going as well as I'd expected, I tipped him for top 10. He may have flipped into touring mode and be enjoying himself. He did say he would stop and sleep when tired.

I can also confirm the lower bottle is tools. He's got very little carrying capacity on his bike so nowhere else to put them! He wasn't even going to take leg warmers when I last spoke to him, and his bed is a small bit of bubble wrap.
At the front, James should have the beating of Bjorn now as he has consistently been riding at a faster pace. Bjorn got the lead because James stopped for the storm.
Jonas Goy in third is a strong challenger, has been riding faster than James and only fell behind when he stopped for twelve hrs at cp1 when he heard about Frank's death.
Another exciting day...


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)

frank9755 said:


> He may have flipped into touring mode and be enjoying himself.



It sure looks that way as it seem's he's turned north


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Aug 2017)

Another bad, non fatal accident in the TCR. Heikki has pasted this.

Transcontinental Race (English)
A short status info from #TCRno5cap202. After hitting a 'pfoster' standing in the middle of the ciclapiste down from Tarvisio and being not so talented in flying but got a ground contact on my right back, they took me to hospital in Tolmezzo. Several investigations gave the results: fracture in collar bone and scapula, 9 broken ribs (one broken tripple), a hole in the right lung. As moving turned out to be a 'bit' painful, got a local anestesia cathtether in the spine which helped to reduce the pain considerably. Feeling all in all positive as having had quite a bit luck in the event. Big thank you to everybody helping me on the street! Obviously I will not reach CP3 and the rest.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2017)

Rimas has picked up the pace a bit


----------



## Crackle (7 Aug 2017)

James hayden has finished hasn't he. 3650km at 16mph average. I can't even do that over thirty miles. Astonishing.


----------



## si_c (7 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> James hayden has finished hasn't he. 3650km at 16mph average. I can't even do that over thirty miles. Astonishing.


Looks like it. Great run by him.


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2017)

Timothy France got struck by lightening last night, but is carrying on


----------



## Crackle (8 Aug 2017)

James haydens bike. made by a company called Fairlight, who look interesting

http://road.cc/content/tech-news/22...ce-2017-winner-james-haydens-fairlight-strael


----------



## Beebo (8 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> James haydens bike. made by a company called Fairlight, who look interesting
> 
> http://road.cc/content/tech-news/22...ce-2017-winner-james-haydens-fairlight-strael


I would want to finish quickly too if i had to sit on that saddle.
Looks like a torture implement.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Aug 2017)

"Go Rimas! " - other folk's means of transport matters not a jot. Rimas is TOUGH. Only a matter of time before'AA' and 'AC' broach this epic.
If you know not what I am alluding to, read the L.E.L. 2017 reportage.

All three are resilient little shrubs, growing in the garden of endurance - Andy and Andy have not quite gone into "the dark side" that is nonchalantly 'touring' while there is a race on...that's Rimas! A good guy.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2017)

Rimas' progress. Currently in 34th place with 124km's to go.


----------



## velovoice (11 Aug 2017)

Rimas is pretty much on course to finish in the same time as Frank and Emily did last year.


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2017)

Guardian photo-essay.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...400-gruelling-miles-across-europe-in-pictures


----------



## BermudaTriangle (11 Aug 2017)

Down here in Meteora to wave in the finishers after scratching in Slovakia. Thoroughly enjoyed the race; though my route planning was abysmal and spent hundreds of KM on gravel and track. Beautiful routes but simply too slow to stay the pace. A combination of time constraints and an intimidating busy road (with reports of worse to come) was the reason for the scratch in the end. Body and spirits held up well.
My first go at anything like this and lots of lessons learned.
Would have given my left nut for a 34 cassette going up Monte Grappa!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2017)

From the Guardian. The race in pictures. *HERE*


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> From the Guardian. The race in pictures. *HERE*


Didn't have you down as a Guardian reader or TMNer...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2017)

srw said:


> Didn't have you down as a Guardian reader..




why?


----------



## PMarkey (11 Aug 2017)

GOOOOOOO Rimas  He's closing in on the finish with trackleaders.com showing 10.4 km to go 

Paul


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> why?


Why What?


----------

